# Good quality English saddles



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

I have a Bates Caprilli CC and I love it. It's very comfortable and is a well made saddle. The leather is very buttery and they break in pretty fast...so you won't be squeaking along the trails.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

I can't see how an english saddle would help, it seems like a bit of a waste of money! but I have a Frank Baines  unsure whether they are world wide though


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i have an english saddle for sale.... i could measure the gullet if you want...


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

irishrider said:


> i have a bates caprilli cc and i love it. It's very comfortable and is a well made saddle. The leather is very buttery and they break in pretty fast...so you won't be squeaking along the trails.


oh i so want a bates!!!


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> oh i so want a bates!!!


I would suggest one to anyone. I think they make a nice middle ground between the less expensive saddles and the super expensive ones.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

appylover31803 said:


> i have an english saddle for sale.... i could measure the gullet if you want...


I don't know if it would fit though. Isn't it a medium gullet? 
The last English saddle I used was a wide gullet, but not sure if it truely fit correctly.
If you could measure it, that would be great. I'll try some of my friends saddles at the stables and then if I find one that fits I'll measure it and see if yours matches the size of it

Edit: Though I don't know how soon this purchase will be since, since money is low....but my mom was talking about getting me something special for Christmas hehe


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

I would go with an AP saddle, either VSS or VSD (Dressage tendency). The APs will be the most comfortable for you. You'll want to go 1.5-2" bigger than your western saddle. Most horses that take QH or Full QH bars will need a Wide to X-Wide tree. Horses that take Semi-QH bars will need a medium to medium-wide tree.

I would look at used Stubbens, Courbettes, Crosbys, Collegiates, or antying else that is made in Europe. If you want to look at synthetic, check out Thorowgood or Wintec. Those are the two best synthetic brands.

Do NOT buy any No-Name saddles, Kincaids, Granada, Silver Fox, or anything else that just says "Imported". You want to be careful with Argentine saddles too as their quality can vary widely; some are fine and others are total POS.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

luvs2ride1979 said:


> Do NOT buy any No-Name saddles, Kincaids, Granada, Silver Fox, or anything else that just says "Imported". You want to be careful with Argentine saddles too as their quality can vary widely; some are fine and others are total POS.


Agreed... unless it's imported from France! :wink: (jk, i know what you meant) The french made saddles are the BEST. I totally agree though, those cheaper made in india saddles are absolutely horrible, never fit your horses back, and put your leg in a terrible place. Never ever buy a cheap package deal! 

If you're on a budget I'd check out used tack websites or ebay. I've gotten some fantastic Collegiates for about $250-$300 that are wonderful (I had to look and bargain though). Pessoas are awesome, a lot of people like Stubbens (I personally think they're uncomfortable but I'm kind of a saddle snob), some Crosby's are great. A lot of people like Bates but it's made by the same company as Wintec, just in leather.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Sonny, I got collegiate A/P mostly for trail riding and some ring work. It has a deep seat (really deep) and I tried it on trail last week and it was more comfortable to ride my paint in than my western (although it's more comfortable to ride my qh in western than in english :wink. It's not super-puper expensive, but not on cheap side either (like wintec). I owned wintec before and frankly it didn't fit my butt really well.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

upnover said:


> A lot of people like Bates but it's made by the same
> company as Wintec, just in leather.


Really? Does it mean they are done in Argentina or India as well??


----------



## equinkel (Oct 25, 2008)

I have to admit I have one of those horrible "package deal" saddles. I wonder if my saddle had anything to do with the fact that I just pulled an inner thigh muscle (or mabe I'm just out shape) and it's been bruising my leg where the saddle skirt is suppose to cover the stirrup buckle. Needless to say... I know what I want for Christmas.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I had a cheap wintec western, and after it broke on me riding down hill causing me flying over my horse head I said "no-no" to the cheaper ones. It's better to get cheap -used- saddle from good maker.


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> Really? Does it mean they are done in Argentina or India as well??


No. Bates uses German leather I believe. Very soft and buttery. I have had multiple people at the barn comment on how nice the leather on my saddle is. Wintecs are made by the same company but they don't hold a candle to Bates IMO. Wintecs are synthetic and inexpensive. Bates saddles range anywhere from $1,500-2k+

The saddle I had before was a lower level Beval and the leather was Argentinian and it sucked. The higher quality Bevals are nice though. So the same company can make a wide array of saddles from cruddy to amazing.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

New Collegiates, HDR, Ovation, and Dover Circuits are all made in Argentina. They are all fine saddles for the price. I prefer Ovation over HDR, though the higher end HDRs are nice (Pro and Rivella sp?). Don't get the HDR Club line, they are worthless...

Argentine made saddles can be good. It just depends on the quality of leather and trees used. The workmaship from Argentina is usually good (even stitching, no staples, etc.).


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

SonnyWimps said:


> Hey all English riders (or anyone really lol)
> I've been thinking for a while now to get a nice quality English saddle so on reallly hot days I can go on trail rides but not have the bulk of my western saddle to make it uncomfortable for Sonny. So I thought an English saddle would be great for trail rides on a hot day.
> 
> I'm not sure how much I can afford, at the moment, but I want to know all of the good quality English saddles out there.
> ...


If all you are looking for, a wintec might be a good option. Those things last forever, are very light, you just slap them on, get a good pad, comfortable enough for the trails and you can even go into water without worrying about anything AND I'm it's within your price range. I wouldn't get one for regular riding but for trails? why not?


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

M2G, but how good are they really? I've heard many many many bad things about the wintec western saddles...so wouldn't the wintec English be just the same made?

I don't plan on getting an off-brand saddle, I know how horrible those things are and they are cheaply made also.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

SonnyWimps said:


> M2G, but how good are they really? I've heard many many many bad things about the wintec western saddles...so wouldn't the wintec English be just the same made?
> 
> I don't plan on getting an off-brand saddle, I know how horrible those things are and they are cheaply made also.


The Wintec English saddles are MUCH better quality than the western. My daughter has a Pro-Jump and it's a great little saddle. They aren't "the best" out there, but they are definitely worth buying. I would go for a used Wintec over one of those cheap saddle packages any day!

That said, if I had a choice, I would go with a used better quality leather saddle over a Wintec. I'd rather pay to have an older saddle restuffed and repaired and buy leather, but that's just me ;-). My daughter saw the Pro-Jump and jast HAD to have it, lol. I was definitely pleasantly surprised when we got it.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

i'm on the hunt for a new saddle...i'm looking at the wintec 2000 with all the trimming's.....i like the fact that the gullet is a easy change (abby is a lot diffrent from star) the wintec western sddles i do not like at all.....i find that the sturrips are to small and that it's cheeply made


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

SonnyWimps said:


> M2G, but how good are they really? I've heard many many many bad things about the wintec western saddles...so wouldn't the wintec English be just the same made?


Well... I owned one and I sold it after riding 3 or 4 times.  Wasn't very comfy to me or my horse. I know for sure the big saddle store (they have hundreds of saddle) doesn't sell english wintec. It was a surprise for me and when I asked why the owner said too many people complained about it (if you loose a balance you just keep sliding off it - not sure it's true, but that's what he sadi). However it's all matter of taste and I know people who ride wintec and like it a lot.


----------

